# Michael Burry publica comparando mercado con 1929 y elimina su cuenta para siempre



## Tio Pepe (9 May 2022)

Pues exactamente eso, Michael Burry, uno de los primeros de advertir sobre la crisis de las subprime varios años antes, ha colgado en Twitter esta comparativa para después eliminar su cuenta.

*

*


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 May 2022)




----------



## mol (9 May 2022)

Lo de eliminar la cuenta por que?


----------



## hyugaa (9 May 2022)

tic tac TIC TOK Y BOOOOOOOMMMMMMM


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 May 2022)

mol dijo:


> Lo de eliminar la cuenta por que?



Pues porque ya no se habla tanto de él, se ha enfadado, y ahora dice que "ea", que "ya no respira".

Siendo un inversor brillante y habíendolo demostrado varias veces, es posible que el personaje haya fagocitado parte de la persona.


----------



## mol (9 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues porque ya no se habla tanto de él, se ha enfadado, y ahora dice que "ea", que "ya no respira".
> 
> Siendo un inversor brillante y habíendolo demostrado varias veces, es posible que el personaje haya fagocitado parte de la persona.



Se habra ido a TikTok


----------



## atman (9 May 2022)

A ver... Burry es Asperger. Y eso, unido a la propia naturaleza de las redes y del sector en que se mueve, le hace complicadas as cosas. Ya ha cerrado la cuenta en otras ocasiones y, cuando lo ha considerado oportuno, ha vuelto.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1052384



Usted vive en algún otro sistema solar al nuestro?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (9 May 2022)

Lleva avisando varios años de un crash, igual que Kiyosaki. Si repites y repites aciertas tarde o temprano.


----------



## atman (9 May 2022)

Es que, por desgracia, las cosas están como están. Teniendo que elegir entre susto y muerte, han tratado de evitar el susto todo lo posible. Así que ahora toca muerte.


----------



## HaCHa (9 May 2022)

La cosa es que ahora mismo no hay ya donde meter la pasta.
Y que el S&P puede petar mañana o hacerlo en cinco años.
Conque no sé.

Todo lo que sube tiene que bajar, el tema es que si te bajas tú mucho antes, haces el capullo. A todos nos ha pasado.
Aparte, es que cuando el S&P se desplome, la mierda nos saldrá a borbotones por las orejas.

Yo a veces me digo de salirme de cosas claramente burbujeadas e irme al cash, tonces bajo al Mencabrona y la inflación me saluda frotando su polla de ocho toneladas por toda mi cara.
También me digo de irme al oro o al ladrillo y es lo mismo pero en peor, peor en pero.

Y un día os he de contar la de mi amigo que se fue a vivir a su terreno, sobre el que puso una casa de madera y los ahorros bajo el colchón. 
Llegó un incendio y adiós a todo.


----------



## The Hellion (9 May 2022)

atman dijo:


> A ver... *Burry es Asperge*r. Y eso, unido a la propia naturaleza de las redes y del sector en que se mueve, le hace complicadas as cosas. Ya ha cerrado la cuenta en otras ocasiones y, cuando lo ha considerado oportuno, ha vuelto.



Burry es uno de nosotros


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo a veces me digo de salirme de cosas claramente burbujeadas e irme al cash, tonces bajo al Mencabrona y la inflación me saluda frotando su polla de ocho toneladas por toda mi cara.
> También me digo de irme al oro o al ladrillo y es lo mismo pero en peor, peor en pero.



Es cierto que lleva tiempo advirtiendo de que se avecina un crash, pero el problema es el de siempre, lo más difícil es acertar el timing. De hecho se puso hasta las trancas de Tesla y desde que lo hizo el valor llegó prácticamente a duplicar su precio:








Michael Burry revela su 'gran apuesta' bajista contra Tesla: 800.100 opciones de venta


El inversor Michael Burry, célebre por haber anticipado la crisis de las subprime en EEUU en 2007, acontecimiento que fue llevado primero a la literatura y después al cine con la cinta 'La gran apuesta', ha ocupado titulares en los últimos meses básicamente por cargar contra Tesla y Elon Musk y...



www.eleconomista.es




Que Tesla está exageradamente sobrevalorada eso no hay duda, pero ahí conviene aplicar el dicho "El mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo del que usted puede permanecer solvente".

Yo creo que la clave está en el famoso TINA, porque desgraciadamente ahora es más real que nunca. ¿Con una inflación del 9% dónde inviertes sin hacer una inversión de entrada ya perdedora? Realmente estamos en un entorno que pocas veces se ha visto.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (9 May 2022)

Fukuoka San dijo:


> Usted vive en algún otro sistema solar al nuestro?



Jejejeje soy funci


----------



## dalmore_12y (9 May 2022)

Estamos bien jodidos...


----------



## Covid-8M (9 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Es cierto que lleva tiempo advirtiendo de que se avecina un crash, pero el problema es el de siempre, lo más difícil es acertar el timing. De hecho se puso hasta las trancas de Tesla y desde que lo hizo el valor llegó prácticamente a duplicar su precio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca le he leido decir que que venia un crash. Lo que lleva un tiempo diciendo es que estamos en una burbuja. Ese corto de Tesla creo que le salio bien si no recuerdo mal y engancho la correccion


----------



## Espeluznao (9 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Pues exactamente eso, Michael Burry, uno de los primeros de advertir sobre la crisis de las subprime varios años antes, ha colgado en Twitter esta comparativa para después eliminar su cuenta.
> 
> *
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052382
> *



Y los índices americanos sólo han empezado a bajar. El NASDAQ puede perder otro 50% perfectamente.


----------



## Burbuoso (9 May 2022)

Sigue escuchando trash metal el Dr?


----------



## qbit (9 May 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Lleva avisando varios años de un crash, igual que Kiyosaki. Si repites y repites aciertas tarde o temprano.



Si no ha "acertado" antes es porque sostienen el burbujón metiendo dinero devaluado.


----------



## qbit (9 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Yo a veces me digo de salirme de cosas claramente burbujeadas e irme al cash, tonces bajo al Mencabrona y la inflación me saluda frotando su polla de ocho toneladas por toda mi cara.



La inflación es femenina, y muy española de siempre. Toda una bigotuda hispana, y de las peores, así que lo que nos restriega por la cara es su gordo culo.


----------



## ciberobrero (9 May 2022)

Lleva diciendo cosas así desde 2018. Un día tendrá razón.

Aunque Jim Rogers le supera, el pobre abuelo siempre "deseando ser listo para cuando el oro haga no sé qué comprar más"


----------



## Tio Pepe (9 May 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Nunca le he leido decir que que venia un crash. Lo que lleva un tiempo diciendo es que estamos en una burbuja. Ese corto de Tesla creo que le salio bien si no recuerdo mal y engancho la correccion



Para mi estos dos mensajes vienen a decir eso:





Respecto a Tesla, nunca quedó claro si acabó perdiendo o ganando dinero, y posteriormente dijo que se había exagerado mucho esa apuesta. Pero a lo que me refiero a que está claro que se puso hasta las trancas de cortos porque apostaba por una caída gorda (Y apareciendo el mensaje por temporalidad cercana al segundo tweet que he puesto) era previsible que estaba apostando que en algún momento u otro iba a pegar un petardazo. Pero si decía lo de Tesla era más bien para hacer mención a lo difícil que es el timing, algo puede estar muy sobrevalorado o infravalorado y continuar estándolo durante mucho tiempo hasta que se ponen las cosas en su sitio.


----------



## Kovaliov (9 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Para mi estos dos mensajes vienen a decir eso:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052863
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052864
> ...



Greatest speculative bubble of all times in all things, except miners, which are todas por los suelos. La mayoría a nivel de marzo de 2020 o por debajo. Al menos las junior, que son las que me gustan a mí. Yo voy a aguantar aunque no haya para comer mañana. A mi no me pasa lo del 2020 otra vez. 

Más gordo que eso, que nos íbamos a morir todos...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> La cosa es que ahora mismo no hay ya donde meter la pasta.
> Y que el S&P puede petar mañana o hacerlo en cinco años.
> Conque no sé.
> 
> ...



Yo conozco a uno que metio una millonada salvaje tambien debajo de suelo sin decir nada a nadie, la mujer fregaba con agua fuerte tambien sin que nadie supiera.....

Sabes como acabaron esos billetes ? 

Desconozco si al final pudo cambiarlos en el banco, ademas era muchisimo dinero, eran años de ahorro en B de un negociaco.

En ladrillo salen de vez en cuando cosas muy interesantes que aunque se vaya todo a la mierda igual se puede seguir disfrutando de ese ladrillo.


----------



## alexforum (10 May 2022)

Lo bueno de avisar todos los años con un crash es que algún día aciertas


----------



## porcospin (10 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues porque ya no se habla tanto de él, se ha enfadado, y ahora dice que "ea", que "ya no respira".
> 
> Siendo un inversor brillante y habíendolo demostrado varias veces, es posible que el personaje haya fagocitado parte de la persona.



Lo de la cuenta es simbolico
Lo que a mi me importa es ¿que esta haciendo con su dinero? cortos? cash? yates y coca?



Espeluznao dijo:


> Y los índices americanos sólo han empezado a bajar. El NASDAQ puede perder otro 50% perfectamente.



Esa es mi apuesta, lo que no tengo tan claro es si:
el nasdaq va a arrastrar al resto de bolsas del mundo,
o si el dinero de los listos se va a ir posicionando despacito en negocios refugio y con cotizaciones baratas de bolsas mundiales

Y creo que de darse el 2º escenario, supongo que antes prepararian los mercados para entrar a precios de saldo, asi que para los pececitos posicionarse pronto podria ser sufrido


----------



## HaCHa (10 May 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno que metio una millonada salvaje tambien debajo de suelo sin decir nada a nadie, la mujer fregaba con agua fuerte tambien sin que nadie supiera.....
> Sabes como acabaron esos billetes ?



Jojojojojjjj... 
Esa es ideal para contar a los que insisten en que el banco más seguro es bancolchón.

Yo me sé otras dos en ese plan, de cuando vivía en África. La más gorda es la de un pavo que guardaba los ahorros a base de enterrar oro en su finca, "como toda la vida se había hecho". Cuando Mozambique fue arrasado por aquellas inundaciones del 2000 que hicieron 350 muertos y un millón de damnificados, hubo corrimiento de tierras y se sepultaron venga fanegadas por palmos y palmos de lodos y tierras, se desplazaron mojones y hasta enrasados de acequias, verjas y caminos enteros fueron borrados del mapa. Pues el muy desgraciado se tiró diez años cavando y nunca encontró sus onzas de oro sudafricano. Ni las de su padre. Ni las de su abuelo. Cuatro generaciones de ahorros barridas del mapa por un alud de lodo y barro como nunca se había visto por allí.

Ahora id y contarle al tipo ese que el cambio climático es un bulo.


----------



## charlie3 (10 May 2022)

Dicen que los economistas han predicho 7 de las últimas 3 crisis producidas


----------



## desev (10 May 2022)

charlie3 dijo:


> Dicen que los economistas han predicho 7 de las últimas 3 crisis producidas



Por suerte Burry es médico


----------



## chainsaw man (10 May 2022)

Que la cosa esta jodida no lo niego, pero que fue de la civilizacion de 1929, se extinguio? desaparecio? se han encontrado restos de esa antigua civilizacion que callo en colpaso por una brutal crisis?


----------



## Kapitoh (10 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1052384



Puede ponerle el nick en un extremo como firma? es que estoy empezando a plantearme usarlo en muchos post y en grupos familiares, y su firma seria el equivalente al nuevo tochovista.


----------



## alexforum (10 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Que la cosa esta jodida no lo niego, pero que fue de la civilizacion de 1929, se extinguio? desaparecio? se han encontrado restos de esa antigua civilizacion que callo en colpaso por una brutal crisis?



Extinguirnos no nos vamos a extinguir, y lo que baje volvera algun dia a subir.
Pero a decir verdad, habiendo nacido en el 90 me veo con putadon tras putadon, salimos del 2008 para meternos en la crisis de los covidiotas y para remate que nos venga otro 29. A mi, a pesar de las crisis me ha ido bien, pero tengo amigos que no tienen ni la remota posibilidad de formar una familia o meramente subsistir sin ser casapapis.

Cierto es que nada tiene que ver nuestra situacion con la postguerra, pero joder, que pena no haber nacido un poquito antes o quien sabe si un poquito despues.

...
Si si, ya lo se, llorado se viene de casa.


----------



## chainsaw man (10 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Extinguirnos no nos vamos a extinguir, y lo que baje volvera algun dia a subir.
> Pero a decir verdad, habiendo nacido en el 90 me veo con putadon tras putadon, salimos del 2008 para meternos en la crisis de los covidiotas y para remate que nos venga otro 29. A mi, a pesar de las crisis me ha ido bien, pero tengo amigos que no tienen ni la remota posibilidad de formar una familia o meramente subsistir sin ser casapapis.
> 
> Cierto es que nada tiene que ver nuestra situacion con la postguerra, pero joder, que pena no haber nacido un poquito antes o quien sabe si un poquito despues.
> ...



A veces es mejor quemar el colchon lleno de parasitos y dormir en el suelo que seguir durmiendo en el colchon mientras te chupan la vida.
Y te entiendo, es una putada la situacion pero tampoco es que tengas posibilidad de vivir otra diferente, nos ha tocado lo que hay y lo mejor es tratar de adaptarse con lo que uno tiene.


----------



## charlie3 (10 May 2022)

desev dijo:


> Por suerte Burry es médico



No recordaba el nombre, he leído el libro y visto the big short y tiene todos mis respetos


----------



## Efraim (10 May 2022)

Pero no ha cerrado su cuenta de Twitter para siempre, que sigue abierta: https://twitter.com/michaeljburry. Lo que ha hecho es borrar el tuit al poco de publicarlo, algo que suele hacer, y por lo que sus mensajes en el tuíster circulan en forma de capturas, como las que almacena esta otra cuenta: BurryArchive. 

¿Que por qué los borra al poco de publicarlos? Mira, yo ya no sé...


----------



## unaburbu (10 May 2022)

atman dijo:


> A ver... Burry es Asperger. Y eso, unido a la propia naturaleza de las redes y del sector en que se mueve, le hace complicadas as cosas. Ya ha cerrado la cuenta en otras ocasiones y, cuando lo ha considerado oportuno, ha vuelto.



Cómo buen burbujero.


----------



## Espeluznao (10 May 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Esa es mi apuesta, lo que no tengo tan claro es si:
> el nasdaq va a arrastrar al resto de bolsas del mundo,
> o si el dinero de los listos se va a ir posicionando despacito en negocios refugio y con cotizaciones baratas de bolsas mundiales
> 
> Y creo que de darse el 2º escenario, supongo que antes prepararian los mercados para entrar a precios de saldo, asi que para los pececitos posicionarse pronto podria ser sufrido



Yo creo que gran parte del dinero de los ricos va a ir a renta fija, cuando la FED suba los intereses.

En estos momentos ya es tarde para cambiar a dólares, ya que el BCE está dejando el euro por los suelos... los gestores ya tendrán dólares desde hace unos meses, y en cuanto suban los intereses irán de cabeza a renta fija.

Los ricos también necesitan descansar, y que el gobierno de EEUU les pague una buena renta mientras disfrutan de sus yates y mansiones en el Caribe.

Esto ya pasó tras 2008 y la crisis de deuda griega, y ahora pasará algo similar. Nada nuevo bajo el sol. La bolsa, se irá al garete.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 May 2022)

A mi en la logia me han dicho que no me preocupe, y yo no me preocupo.


----------



## Ozymandias (11 May 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Pues porque ya no se habla tanto de él, se ha enfadado, y ahora dice que "ea", que "ya no respira".
> 
> Siendo un inversor brillante y habíendolo demostrado varias veces, es posible que el personaje haya fagocitado parte de la persona.



Menudo troll mas subnormal xD 









'Big Short' Michael Burry will stop tweeting after SEC agents visit


The Scion Asset Management boss has tweeted about market bubbles and criticized Tesla, bitcoin, Robinhood, and the GameStop buying frenzy this year.



markets.businessinsider.com


----------



## Zbigniew (11 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Lleva diciendo cosas así desde 2018. Un día tendrá razón.
> 
> Aunque Jim Rogers le supera, el pobre abuelo siempre "deseando ser listo para cuando el oro haga no sé qué comprar más"



En el 2007 2008 eran tierras en Asia que sus hijas estudiaban en China decía.Buen personaje


----------



## uno_de_tantos (11 May 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> También me digo de irme al oro o al ladrillo y es lo mismo pero en peor



Con respecto al oro, cuales son los riesgos que contemplas?


----------



## Kbkubito (11 May 2022)

chainsaw man dijo:


> Que la cosa esta jodida no lo niego, pero que fue de la civilizacion de 1929, se extinguio? desaparecio? se han encontrado restos de esa antigua civilizacion que callo en colpaso por una brutal crisis?



Solo100M de muertos.


----------



## HaCHa (11 May 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Con respecto al oro, cuales son los riesgos que contemplas?



El oro es ilíquido.
Cuando lo quieres convertir en dinero quedas a merced de los plateros y cambistas de tu zona. Que igual van servidos, o no tienen prisa, o andan mal de liquidez. O se saben bien capaces de extorsionarte eficientemente.

Su uso como moneda de cambio se puede ilegalizar, su posesión puede perseguirse. Mañana te lo podrían confiscar. Ya ha pasado antes. Esconderlo no es nada inteligente cuando ya hay detectores de metales que lo encuentran a varios metros de distancia y estando bien sepultado.

Aparte, es que se ha ido saturando su uso como refugio, llevamos desde antes de 2007 con los listos comprando oro para protegerse de los marrones. En algún momento la cosa estallará de un modo u otro porque no hay tanto salvavidas en el mar. Cuando aparezcan alternativas, totales o parciales, que mejoren en mucho o en poco, al oro como refugio, su valor podría desplomarse. 
También cabe pensar que todos esos ETFs que están referenciados contra el oro hayan ido inflando su valor, o que lo puedan hacer dispararse o caer en cualquier momento. Con todo, me parece que ya no es tan estable como hará diez años.

Aparte, es que cuando ya tienes una parte de tu patrimonio invertido en oro deberías diversificar, en vez de poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.

Y te daría más motivos, pero supongo que ahí van algunos de los más generalizados, sólidos y extensibles.


----------



## chainsaw man (11 May 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Solo100M de muertos.



Por la crisis o por las acciones derivadas por el ser humano a partir de dicha crisis?

De todas formas, de 100 M a 40-60M hay una diferencia igual al numero de muertes por mosquito acumuladas desde la guerra, si añadimos tambien la acumulada desde la crisis podria incluso superarla.

A mi me mola mucho la estadistica, esa cienca matematica para torcer los numeros a gusto del cliente


----------



## Tio Pepe (11 May 2022)

Michael Burry parece que tiene el perfil de Twitter de nuevo activo. Acaba de publicar esto:


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (11 May 2022)

_“… y elimina su cuenta para siempre”_


La elimina hasta la próxima, nunca tarda en volver. 

Sabréis que hay al menos una cuenta bot que recopila cada tweet que pone, os la dejo por si queréis curiosear. 



https://twitter.com/burryarchive?s=21&t=m_WMWO3JSab3Z6rxb3E1AA


----------



## mol (12 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Michael Burry parece que tiene el perfil de Twitter de nuevo activo. Acaba de publicar esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055259



No entiendo bien lo que quiere decir siquiera con el traductor


----------



## Tio Pepe (12 May 2022)

mol dijo:


> No entiendo bien lo que quiere decir siquiera con el traductor



Se tiene que partir de la base que lo que espera es una buena ostia en el mercado.

En el ejemplo de Microsoft lo que dice es que desde el techo al suelo se negociaron 5.2 veces de todas sus acciones en circulación.
Es decir que si Microsoft por aquel entonces tenía por ejemplo 5.000 millones de acciones en circulación, desde el techo al suelo se negociaron 5.2 x 5.000 millones = 26.000 millones de acciones.

Lo que viene a indicar que es que hasta el momento desde el techo al momento actual únicamente se han negociado 0.5 veces sus acciones en circulación, y por lo tanto indica que es un proceso que toma su tiempo, y por lo tanto según su punto de vista la caída no ha hecho más que empezar.


----------



## mol (12 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Se tiene que partir de la base que lo que espera es una buena ostia en el mercado.
> 
> En el ejemplo de Microsoft lo que dice es que desde el techo al suelo se negociaron 5.2 veces de todas sus acciones en circulación.
> Es decir que si Microsoft por aquel entonces tenía por ejemplo 5.000 millones de acciones en circulación, desde el techo al suelo se negociaron 5.2 x 5.000 millones = 26.000 millones de acciones.
> ...



Acojona un poquito, porque si se cumple eso, se va todo al guano. Brutal.

Vamos que si con MSFT se ha negociado por el momento 0.9x todas sus acciones, y esto va camino al descenso libre, aun le quedarian asi a botepronto un 2x mas para que las acciones se dejen de negociar, pero claro, tirando mas hacia abajo que p'arriba...


----------



## Harrymorgan (12 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Se tiene que partir de la base que lo que espera es una buena ostia en el mercado.
> 
> En el ejemplo de Microsoft lo que dice es que desde el techo al suelo se negociaron 5.2 veces de todas sus acciones en circulación.
> Es decir que si Microsoft por aquel entonces tenía por ejemplo 5.000 millones de acciones en circulación, desde el techo al suelo se negociaron 5.2 x 5.000 millones = 26.000 millones de acciones.
> ...



Es una buena reflexión. Aunque también supongo que el Microsoft de 2005 no es comparable al actual. Aun quedará recorrido a la baja, pero no creo que se llegue a negociar 5 veces el MSFT actual, quizás un 2x podría ser algo más razonable


EDITO.- La cuenta la abre y cierra a voluntad


----------



## urano (12 May 2022)

A ver si es verdad....te go un montón de cash esperando....y ya me aburro de hacer DCA....


----------



## Ds_84 (18 May 2022)




----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (18 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Michael Burry parece que tiene el perfil de Twitter de nuevo activo. Acaba de publicar esto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1055259



Buffett ha dicho recientemente que era una locura la cantidad de gente que estaba tradeando acciones, que habia comprado el 14% de una empresa creo recordar, en cosa de 2 semanas.
Significa que hay mucha gente en el mercado comprando-vendiendo en el cortisimo plazo, lo cual es indicativo de gacelillas en abundancia y nuevos inversores que estan " encima " de sus inversiones cada dia pensando que el dinero se hace " estando activo " en el mercado.

Es una situacion bastante rara probablemente propiciada por los tipos bajos y la inflacion disparada. Pero no todas las cosas que hay en bolsa ahora mismo estan burbujeadas, ya se ven oportunidades en algunos sitios, la prueba es que Buffett ya ha estado comprando


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

Está comprando Google ahora mismo, lo he visto en otro hilo del foro. Yo no me fiaría mucho de este señor...


----------



## Ciclosano (18 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está comprando Google ahora mismo, lo he visto en otro hilo del foro. Yo no me fiaría mucho de este señor...



Y va corto con un 17% de lo invertido en Apple... Es bastante especulador y compra lo más castigado.

Buffet siempre ha comprando mientras baja el mercado y vendiendo mientras sube. Es normal que este comprando ya con la buena ostia del nasdaq, pero cuando se haga suelo y empiece a subir, empezará a vender. Tienen tanta pasta que no tienen que optimizar. Sólo aplicar sentido común.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 May 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Buffett ha dicho recientemente que era una locura la cantidad de gente que estaba tradeando acciones, que habia comprado el 14% de una empresa creo recordar, en cosa de 2 semanas.
> Significa que hay mucha gente en el mercado comprando-vendiendo en el cortisimo plazo, lo cual es indicativo de gacelillas en abundancia y nuevos inversores que estan " encima " de sus inversiones cada dia pensando que el dinero se hace " estando activo " en el mercado.
> 
> Es una situacion bastante rara probablemente propiciada por los tipos bajos y la inflacion disparada. Pero no todas las cosas que hay en bolsa ahora mismo estan burbujeadas, ya se ven oportunidades en algunos sitios, la prueba es que Buffett ya ha estado comprando



Por lo visto ahora el tiempo máximo de una acción en cartera es de semanas, cuando antes eran años y años. No hay inversores, solo gente nerviosa mirando el móvil constantemente.


----------



## Meetic (18 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está comprando Google ahora mismo, lo he visto en otro hilo del foro. Yo no me fiaría mucho de este señor...



Pero si está a un 85% de liquidez tras esas compras. Solo ha metido unas monedillas a Google, seguramente promedie cuando caiga el Nasdaq.


----------



## Ciclosano (18 May 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por lo visto ahora el tiempo máximo de una acción en cartera es de semanas, cuando antes eran años y años. No hay inversores, solo gente nerviosa mirando el móvil constantemente.



Hay un vídeo de Buffet y Munger que hablan de ello precisamente. Buenisimo, como dicen al absurdo que hemos llegado.


----------



## tbgs (18 May 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Es cierto que lleva tiempo advirtiendo de que se avecina un crash, pero el problema es el de siempre, lo más difícil es acertar el timing. De hecho se puso hasta las trancas de Tesla y desde que lo hizo el valor llegó prácticamente a duplicar su precio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Casi pierde todo en la crisis del 2007 por eso
Hold!!! 
Jijiji
Le salió bien por suerte para el y sus clieentes


----------



## El Lonchafinista (18 May 2022)

alexforum dijo:


> Extinguirnos no nos vamos a extinguir, y lo que baje volvera algun dia a subir.
> Pero a decir verdad, habiendo nacido en el 90 me veo con putadon tras putadon, salimos del 2008 para meternos en la crisis de los covidiotas y para remate que nos venga otro 29. A mi, a pesar de las crisis me ha ido bien, pero tengo amigos que no tienen ni la remota posibilidad de formar una familia o meramente subsistir sin ser casapapis.
> 
> Cierto es que nada tiene que ver nuestra situacion con la postguerra, pero joder, que pena no haber nacido un poquito antes o quien sabe si un poquito despues.
> ...



Yo soy del 91, autónomo y se lo que se siente jajaja


----------



## Meetic (19 May 2022)

Comprando unas migajas, sigue con casi un 85% de liquidez.


----------

